# Anyone can compare Spain vs Netherlands?



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I am currently an expat in The Netherlands (about 5 years now), and at some point along the way made the decision this country isn't for me (far too many aspects I dislike).

I have thought carefully about this for about two years and the decision is definite. In fact, when I first arrived in NL my plan was to stay for only one year and then move to Spain - I lived in Spain briefly in the past and absolutely loved it.

For several reasons the plan is to move to Spain in a year or two. 

I was wondering if anyone here has lived in both countries (preferably someone who is not originally from either country), that can share their experience in terms of how the countries compare. Just curious whether there are things in Spain that I might not be ready for!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

expat16 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am currently an expat in The Netherlands (about 5 years now), and at some point along the way made the decision this country isn't for me (far too many aspects I dislike).
> 
> ...



Before moving to Spain have you first considered, whats left of the British Empire as a possible 'port of call' - I know a
lot of Brexiteers would rather return to it, than stay in the EU and ( as the Brexiteers keep reminding us ) 52 per cent of
the people that voted to leave, cannot be wrong ( can they ? )
Needless to say they speak English over there and you get to stay in places Americans never heard of before.

Spain versus what's left of the British Empire & Overseas Territories


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We considered moving to Amsterdam as our second destination for settling post-UK (first was Ottawa Valley Canada) and made frequent visits ranging in duration from weekends to several weeks over a three year period so we got to know the city well. We also travelled around the country.

We decided against Amsterdam solely because the area we liked was out of our price range.
Nearly everyone speaks fluent English, the city has a good cultural scene catering to all tastes, is very picturesque, very laid back.. Cold in winter, warm in summer.

I've lived in Spain for eight years now, won't be leaving, my little part of Spain has many of the qualities I enjoyed about Amsterdam, main differences being climate and not everyone speaking English.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

FGS Williams leave it out for once, not what the poster was asking


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> We considered moving to Amsterdam as our second destination for settling post-UK (first was Ottawa Valley Canada) and made frequent visits ranging in duration from weekends to several weeks over a three year period so we got to know the city well. We also travelled around the country.
> 
> We decided against Amsterdam solely because the area we liked was out of our price range.
> Nearly everyone speaks fluent English, the city has a good cultural scene catering to all tastes, is very picturesque, very laid back.. Cold in winter, warm in summer.
> ...


I have relatives in Holland, Den Haag and I love it. Great food, quite rigid regarding rules, transport on the dot etc. Very healthy life with lots of cycling. Property fairly expensive. Spain has better weather, later meal times. Horses for courses


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Better coffee shops in Holland


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

expat16 said:


> I was wondering if anyone here has lived in both countries (preferably someone who is not originally from either country), that can share their experience in terms of how the countries compare. Just curious whether there are things in Spain that I might not be ready for!


What part of Spain are you thinking of moving to? Are you currently in the Randstad?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

bob_bob said:


> Better coffee shops in Holland


If you like your coffee with a bitter or burnt taste.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Spain has a much more varied topography and greater variations in climate depending not only on latitude but also on altitude. 

Depending on whether you go for an area in Spain that retains heavy Moorish influences or one that retains Visigothic influences or Celtic influences, the architecture varies in different parts of Spain. The people are, on the whole more welcoming and friendly, especially in the villages and more particularly in the South.

I must admit when in the Netherlands, I didn't notice much in the way of hangovers from when it was under Spanish rule.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> If you like your coffee with a bitter or burnt taste.


Or with a smoke.....
The first time we went into a coffee shop on Leidseplein we didn't know what to expect, maybe an insalubrious opium-den type place. What we actually found was a very clean, crowded, friendly bar where two polite young men got up from their seats to allow two old biddies to sit down and smoke our pre-rolled joint.
As it was pre-rolled we had no idea how strong it would be and we walked about Amsterdam in a daze for hours afterwards, me teetering precariously on the brink of canals.
We soon learned and didn't repeat that rather unsettling experience.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> I must admit when in the Netherlands, I didn't notice much in the way of hangovers from when it was under Spanish rule.


It's more subtle -- in the national anthem, in the tradition of Sinterklaas and his helpers, in the 3 October holiday commemorating the Siege of Leiden....


----------

